# Jiahu Symbols



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 26, 2016)

A link to pics of all 16 Jiahu symbols, not just the 4 on Wikipedia I keep seeing everywhere, would be great.


----------



## Geo (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, I don't know if there is a catalog on line. You can find several of the symbols if you look for papers in google scholar. Here are a book (probably available in google books) and a link that may help you. Best of luck.

http://catalogimages.wiley.com/images/db/pdf/0471696900.excerpt.pdf

A Typographic Workbook: A Primer to History, Techniques, and Artistry (authors: Door Kate Clair,Cynthia & Busic-Snyder)


----------

